# 
,  ! ,    ?   .            22   9 .         -              .           31  - , .     : "...            ..." . ,   " " -   2      . ,       .      ,    (   ) -  .    , , .  ?     ...   -       9, 10, 11 ,      ,       500     ...       :yes:  ,   :    (  .)  -     (, ).   ... : "   ,     40 , ,      (   ! -   )    ,   500 .".  , ,  ,  -  ?     .

----------

,    ,    :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

,        :Smilie:

----------


## jaspis

(, )          -                  .   ,    (,   )  ,       .  ,        3 . .

----------

,  500                 1.5 ,   3     50     !!!

----------


## jaspis

> 


    ,           .     "" 300    .  :Smilie:

----------

,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## --

/         (   -)          .

----------


## twix

.
     15 ,  (    )     .
    ,      16 , ,   .    ,    ,  .
,        (    ?).         500 ?

----------

.     ,      .    ,           ,           1,5  (   ),         ,     .

----------

> ,     ?


     . , ,   ,    .

----------

> ,           .     "" 300    .


    ....     :yes:   ::nyear::  
 ...... ,    50   :Stick Out Tongue:  
 ::nyear::

----------

,   50 .  500    ,      ,   ,     .        50?   . ,  ?  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## jaspis

> 500    ,      ,   ,     .


 . 


> 50?   .


    .  :Smilie:     500- .

----------


## .

jaspis  !        50 ,    .         -    50 ? 
      ,   ,   ,  ?      ,      .

----------


## jaspis

*.*,  ,      .  :Smilie:         50   ,            (      ).

----------

**,  ?      1,5 ?

----------


## Mela

...

----------

*Mela*,    "     ",    ,      :Wink:

----------

.      -    ,      ,     .    .

----------


## twix

> .     ,      .    ,           ,           1,5  (   ),         ,     .


          500 ,       (,  ,   )?
  ,        6000?   ?
  ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

*twix*, 


> 6000


  ?

----------


## Cobra777

**,

----------

*twix*,  


> ?


 


> 


 
6000    (  )
    ,  6000   ,   500 -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      ?         ,       500 .
,        ???

----------


## -

,  !
       :  500 ( 01.01.2006 - 700 )      1,5                    .                1,5        ,          ,      -   .          .

----------

> ,        ???


 -  587-80:

 5.      

            ( )       ,                20 .
                1     .
             3,5      -.
                .

 3 . 2005 ., , .          2792,6.       10 000,    .

twix,        ,   500    ,            .     ,           1,5      ,        - ,     ,        1- .   (6000)  ,     .

----------


## jaspis

> ( ) **   ,                20 .


   -   ?

----------

> -   ?


           1  (     ),      :
 6.         1 

          1      ( ),              -.
          1           1 .
        1      ,           .
        1                 -:
0,5 -    ;
0,65 -    ;
0,35 -      .

----------

, ,    -   2 .....

----------


## lafy

" -  587-80:
 5.      "

  .    ?   ?  :yes:

----------

,      .
            439-  19.11.04 .         (, , )     ,          .

----------


## _

.         .   .        .  .      .         1.5.              3 .     .    , ,  -  ? .

----------


## Tata25

-         1,5 .

----------


## _

:      -         1.5 . ?

----------


## Tata25

!   :yes:

----------


## _

!  :Big Grin:

----------

,      11        30   1,5             4000       30          ?

----------

?    -    ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## .

8 000 . ,     -     . ,     ,  -       :Smilie:

----------

> .
>      15 ,  (    )     .
>     ,      16 , ,   .    ,    ,  .
> ,        (    ?).         500 ?


       .           .                              15   .

----------

,        1,5 .     2   ?

----------

?

----------

, -   6

----------

.

----------

> .
>      15 ,  (    )     .
>     ,      16 , ,   .    ,    ,  .
> ,        (    ?).         500 ?


,   ,        .     . ,                 ,    .   -      .   ,  :    10  ,    .       -,  ?       .

----------

> .     .     500- .


   500 ?

----------


## .

**,   ?

----------

